# what kind of tv do you have ???



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

i have a 32 inch toshiba tv in the living room 
and my mom has my old 19 inch zenith tv 


i would love to get an hdtv on my bestbuy credit card but do i really wanna be in debt ?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

InFocus X-1 EDTV front projector with 80" screen. I am looking forward to upgrading to an HD projector in the (near?) future.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Sony KDF-50WE655


----------



## PHANTOM_MADMAN (Jan 16, 2005)

62" Toshiba 62HM95 HDTV with a DVR942 Hooked to it in the Living Room and a 26" Insignia HDTV With a VIP211 in The Bedroom, I Seldom Ever watch SDTV anymore.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

36'' WideScreen Sony Grand Wega CRT HDTV. I think I got the best deal if you consider dollars/pound!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

In my bedroom a 42" Sony Grand Wega 16:9 LCD HDTV connected to a Sci Atl 8300HD DVR and in the living room a 48" Sony 4:3 RP SDTV connected to a Sci Atl 8300 DVR.


----------



## bulldog200024 (Jan 27, 2006)

I just recently purchased a Toshiba 52HM95. Cant go wrong with 3 years no interest with BB. Great TV so far.....


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

n8dagr8 said:


> 36'' WideScreen Sony Grand Wega CRT HDTV. I think I got the best deal if you consider dollars/pound!


So true, so true! 

32" 4:3 Sony CRT HDTV myself. 

Plus an old 27" Magnavox that now takes 5+ minutes to warm up before it will produce anything except snow, and an even older 19" RCA.


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

55" Akai HDTV


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

pez2002 said:


> i would love to get an hdtv on my bestbuy credit card but do i really wanna be in debt ?


Save up and pay cash.

If you can't afford to save, you can't afford payments (and added interest).


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

You missed the boat Best Buy had two years no interest financing, three years after a certain amount and Circuit City had 2 years. Frankly people are so freakin stupid when they buy things they can't afford, I'll buy my self a $2000 and end up paying $3500 for it in interest. Does that make any sense?

Credit card debt is the easiest thing not to get into. 

My Big Ticket Purchase Rules:

Under $500 - Paid In cash, In full, & On The Spot
$500-$1000 - 90 Days No Interest
$1000-$2000 - 1 Year No Interest
$2000+ - 2 Years No Interest

I can't get this, no sale. Call me old fashioned or just smart but I find it really stupid to buy something you don't have the cash for at the moment and get changed interest and in the end pay three times the cost, especially when it's for something you don't really need.


----------



## Crazy 1 (Oct 21, 2002)

Sony Wega KP-46WT520 in the living room. and 36" Sanyo in the den.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Samsung 61" DLP in the family room. I spent a lot of time looking at the options when I purchased this set a couple of years ago. Best bang for the buck and it's only gotten better with next gen technologies. I'd rather watch a good movie at home than head out for the cineplex.

John


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

RCA XL-100 (19", purchased in 1982).


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

57" Widescreen CRT Rear Projection.

Sony KP57WV600....

Oh, and did anyone else fall out of their chair while watching the Oscars when "Sound Mixing Wizard Richard King" was mentioned on the telecast..... Umm, was that YOU Richard, or someone else? Speaking as a guy that keeps getting Rupert jokes all the time (My canned reponse... "No, I'm not HIM, he's 80 something and Australian.....), it just floored me since I know of your work with various music artists....


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

That fellow, who stole my name, has won several Grammys for his work in film related audio. There is another Richard King (a third one) who has several Grammys for his work in recording classical music. The only classical music that I would like to have recorded is some good classic r&r. :lol: There was a 4th Richard King who was an accoustical consultant in Minneapolis who I often received phone calls for when I was in the pro audio business. It is a confusing world out there for us Richard King's. :lol:

PM me with your email address and I'll send you a sample of my mixing wizzardry from many years ago.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Sharp 32Da5u rated #1 in Consumer Report


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Richard King said:


> That fellow, who stole my name, has won several Grammys for his work in film related audio. There is another Richard King (a third one) who has several Grammys for his work in recording classical music. The only classical music that I would like to have recorded is some good classic r&r. :lol: There was a 4th Richard King who was an accoustical consultant in Minneapolis who I often received phone calls for when I was in the pro audio business. It is a confusing world out there for us Richard King's. :lol:
> 
> PM me with your email address and I'll send you a sample of my mixing wizzardry from many years ago.


Yet they NEVER say this to people named "Smith". "Hey, are you a Man in Black? yuk yuk"

I laughed twice a hard in that movie "Office Space" when the poor sap named Michael Bolton kept getting the same treatment. When it's OBVIOUS, don't bring it up, they've already heard it 5700 times.....

As for my email address, slap an @msn.com on the end of my name (no spaces) and you've got me...... It's no big secret, I get plenty of spam already....

BobMurdoch


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

pez2002 said:


> i have a 32 inch toshiba tv in the living room
> and my mom has my old 19 inch zenith tv
> 
> i would love to get an hdtv on my bestbuy credit card but do i really wanna be in debt ?


I have a 27 sd Toshiba in my den & a 19" Magnavox/Phillip sd in my bedroom. I'm in debt also.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

no no no no no Quote from elo of xm lol

im not im debt i have no other credit cards but the best buy one 
my mom wants to buy a nice tv i will let her do it


----------



## blueeyedman196 (Mar 13, 2006)

i got a sony kdf-e55 a20


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

57" hd rear projection Toshiba- Living room.
26" hd flat screen tube Toshiba- master bedroom
20" sd flat screen tube Toshiba- computer room
20" sd tube top tv Panasonic - kid room.


----------



## GeorgeLV (Jan 1, 2006)

32" Syntax Olevia 1366x768 LCD HDTV


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

I have

Family room 50" Panasonic Plasma
Bedroom 42" Pioneer Plasma
Living room 19" Sharp Aquos
Daughter's room 15" Sony Plasma 
I used to be loyal to Sony, but I find Panasonic and Pioneer are much better plasmas.


----------



## GeorgeLV (Jan 1, 2006)

socceteer said:


> I have
> 
> Family room 50" Panasonic Plasma
> Bedroom 42" Pioneer Plasma
> ...


There's no such thing as a 15" plasma. Are you sure you don't mean lcd?


----------

